# 32/36 Inch Flat Screen Tv



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anyone know where theres some good deals going?

I have about Â£700 to spend.......

:cry2: she has made me empty my doxa fund... :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:

i was that close to having the money as well


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Been looking at them myself the last couple of weekends and Curries seem to have some good deals at the moment. I only buy a tv once every 10 years so on what to buy I have no idea what's good or bad.

B.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I always buy tellies from John Lewis, never knowingly undersold (although they won't price match the net) but they have a free 5 year guarantee on all their TV's. Their customer service is fantastic, we had a washing machine from them which broke, they sent the fixit man the same day, he couldn't fix it, the next morning the JL van was there with a brand new replacement!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A few good deals at Currys m8. Here's a few from Comet as well. Have a look at Amazon.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I always buy tellies from John Lewis, never knowingly undersold (although they won't price match the net)


A colleague of mine got one from there recently. Even before they delivered it, he noticed that the price had dropped. He went back to the shop and it had dropped again. They refunded the difference without hesitation.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't do it! You will enjoy the Doxa more than the TV. It will last longer as well 

On a slightly more helpful note i'd have to agree with Robert and PG. A mate of mine did the same thing and had the difference refunded a few days after he ordered a TV from John Lewis. Never bought from them myself though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, bought ours from JL....

Superb service ..... And the 5 year warrenty is great...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agree with what PG said, buy from JL and get the piece of mind for 5 years


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> A few good deals at Currys m8. Here's a few from Comet as well. Have a look at Amazon.


You have email Shawn.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Check out AV forums for info. on what to buy


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Agree with what PG said, buy from JL and get the piece of mind for 5 years


+1


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JL is the best bet for pretty much everything. Best shop in the country, bar none.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Richer Sounds have some very keenly priced kit but may be slighty older than others as a lot of their really good deals are on end of line stuff. Worth a look. They also do a 5yr warranty for 10% of product price.

Alasdair


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Alas said:


> Richer Sounds have some very keenly priced kit but may be slighty older than others as a lot of their really good deals are on end of line stuff. Worth a look. They also do a 5yr warranty for 10% of product price.
> 
> Alasdair


What he said; always been impressed by the Bristol and the Exeter branches...


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

If you want a bricks and mortar store I would recommend JL too, if you live close enough to an Empire Direct store you should hopefully be able to get them to price match.

I got my TV from empire direct. 1st one wasn't up to scratch and they replaced it no probs.

I recommend going for a 37" set rather than a 32", and tbh you can't go far wrong with a Samsung. But definitely check out AVForums for all the latest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Might be stating the bleedin obvious, but have you considered Tesco's

What with the staff discount, points and slightly iffy ways around the "system".............. they'll probably give you a few quid to take one away

http://direct.tesco.com/q/Ne.1/N.308$...Ns=P_SORT_Price

There seems to be a reasonable deal on the Sony 40" inch HD ready LCD telly


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> Might be stating the bleedin obvious, but have you considered Tesco's
> 
> What with the staff discount, points and slightly iffy ways around the "system".............. they'll probably give you a few quid to take one away
> 
> ...


i sent the buyer an email about a few of the telly's.....  .........and have already worked out a good...er payment method 

i really must share some of the deals.......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Might be stating the bleedin obvious, but have you considered Tesco's
> ...


Find me a cheap 22inch lcd monitor


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

My tv blew up last week, i just carry a portable to whatever room im in now! <_<


----------

